# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Timo Glock calls Michael Schumacher a fake!

## Siobhan

I thought this was really funny  :Rotfl: 

*F1 racer Glock calls Schumacher a fake*

 				 German Formula One racer Timo Glock got into a row with local cops after he rang to complain about schoolboy pranksters - and the phone was answered by a policeman called Michael Schumacher.

Both men refused to believe that the other was not making fun of them - and it was only when police officer Michael Schumacher drove to the house of F1 driver Glock that the two realised the call was genuine.

Glock had called his local police station at Darmstadt, Germany to complain about schoolboy pranksters who had been pelting his villa with snowballs.

The police officer thought the F1 driver was joking, and Glock also refused to believe that the police officer was for real until they met - by which time the children had left.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

I remeber once Damon Hill called Michael Schmacer a FAKER when he run him off the track to win the World Championship.

Well it sounded like FAKER

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I was feeling the steam building up in my ears before I read this.  How bizarre is that.

----------


## Siobhan

> I was feeling the steam building up in my ears before I read this.  How bizarre is that.


I was the same until I read it and then I thought it was hilarious

----------

